# Filling in windows on airliners



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi folks. I am currently building a 1/44 Airfix 747-200. When completed the passenger windows are open. I think it looks bad. I would like to fill them in but I'm not sure what the best approaches are.

I want to keep them clear so flilling them in and using window decals is not an option this time.

Maybe someone would be kind enough to share their wisdom with me?

Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Some kind of backing, clear or solid color, then clear resin. that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

A dab of white glue in each window, it should cling to the frame and stretch across if done right, and it dries clear. There is also "Krystal Klear" which is used by train guys for windows, I believe it is basically the same thing but could be mistaken about that. Most hobby/train shops should have it


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Testor's Clear Parts Cement & Window Maker works great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

White glue, and when it's dry, fill the meniscus with a drop of clear enamel. It works for me!
Andrew


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I would concur with everyone on the White Glue (Krystal Klear, Testor Clear Parts Glue). Another option is to use Future over the windows. The advantage to using Future over the other products is that it is an acrlic and actually encapsulates the clear parts (protects them). In addition to that it tends to make them clearer. I dip all my clear canopies in it before painting so they are clearer and it also protects them from crazing if you decide to use super glue or CA.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto on the Future!!!! It is wonderful stuff !! Jeff


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree that Future is great...but there are no clear parts. I just want to fill in the empty passenger windows.

I'll give to white glue a try.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

